# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (26. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Rollenspiel 2014 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. Dezember 2014)

Ein deutlich unverdienter Gewinner der Abstimmung. Gerade in diesem Jahr hat es bessere Alternativen gegeben. Ein D:  OS schlägt DA: I in den Kategorien Quests und Charaktersystem, und sowieso Kampfsystem, ein Wasteland 2 bietet mind. ebenbürtige, wenn nicht meistens bessere Dialoge und hat auch ein besseres Charaktersystem. Ein Dark Souls 2 bietet das bessere Kampfsystem. 

DA: I punktet gegenüber all diesen Spielen nur mit den Charakteren und einer besseren Grafik, dazu ist die Story besser inszeniert, also mehr Bling - Bling. Was ich DA: I noch zugestehe, ist vielleicht eine halbwegs bessere Interaktion mit den Partymitgliedern als in Wasteland und D:  OS, aber das reicht nicht für den Spitzenplatz. Von den Schwächen will ich aber gar nicht anfangen zu schreiben, dann wird der Post zu lang.

Es war aber in Anbetracht der hier vergebenen Wertung, den Dauermeldungen und dem Hype um ein Bioware-Spiel schon von Anfang an klar, dass es DA: I werden wird. Das ist zwar noch ein halbwegs gutes CRPG (wegen der oben genannten Stärken), aber bei Bioware habe ich mir seltsamerweise immer noch mehr erhofft. Aber mit EA ist das wohl endgültig vorbei. Dabei hat DA: I noch Glück gehabt, dass Pillars of Eternity und der dritte Hexer auf 2015 verschoben worden sind.


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2014)

Platz 2 Diablo 3, och ne.
Also ich bin ja selbst Diablo Fan, aber da muss ich mal den Kopf schütteln. Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls hat da definitiv auf Platz 2 nichts zu suchen.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (26. Dezember 2014)

Ach, solche Rückblicke sind ziemlich langweilig. In diesem Jahr gewinnt grundsätzlich Dragon Age: I, egal, auf welcher Seite. Divinity und Wasteland sind deutlich besser. Es zählt wohl doch Masse statt Klasse


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Divinity und Wasteland sind deutlich besser. Es zählt wohl doch Masse statt Klasse



Also erfolg hatten die Spiele ja, nur zu wenig. 
Es sind eben klassische Rollenspiele der alten Schule. Das ist den meisten eh zu schwer.
Und ohne Top aktueller Grafik wird das eh nie was in den Big Ranglisten.
Schöne Grafik ist ja eine feine Sache, aber die meisten Games sind doch nur noch Grafik Blender.
Und genau so werden die Games ja von den Studios auch angepriesen, da findet man neuste Grafik Versprechungen, sieht in Videos tolle Szenen, und das war es dann.
Inhaltlich wird nichts gezeigt, oder sehr wenig, warum, weil es Inhaltlich eben nichts zu zeigen gibt.
Hauptsache Top Grafik wo dann die meisten wieder reinfallen.


----------



## Nekator (26. Dezember 2014)

Diablo und Dark Souls.. für mich im besten Fall Action Rpgs.. ein gutes Rollenspiel hat damit wenig zu tun.


----------



## Batze (26. Dezember 2014)

Nekator schrieb:


> Diablo und Dark Souls.. für mich im besten Fall Action Rpgs.. ein gutes Rollenspiel hat damit wenig zu tun.



Das mal nebenbei, da hast du Recht.


----------



## belakor602 (27. Dezember 2014)

Naja Dark Souls ist auch ein gutes RPG in einem direkteren Sinne. Habe zu keinem anderen Spiel so viele wirkliche "Roleplay" Videos gesehen.  Klar es gibt keinen Skill tree und was sonst noch, aber das ist ja eine Mechanik. Wenn man rein nach dem Wort geht ist Dark Souls sehr wohl RPG. Nur halt nicht im klassischen Sinne.

Für mich war es definitiv DS2. Verstehe auch nicht warum DA:I so hochgehyped ist. Gut ich habe es nicht gezockt, aber allein von dem was ich gesehen habe bin ich nicht so scharf darauf. Sieht ganz ok aus keine Frage, wirft mich aber definitiv nicht um. Habe es zwar auch nicht gespielt aber von der Liste würde ich definitiv Divinity Original Sin als bestes RPG des Jahres nehmen. Zumindest von dem was ich gesehen habe. Ich würde es ja selber gern spielen, aber ich habe keinen mit dem ichs zocken soll und es soll ja anscheinend für Coop ausgelegt sein, also zumindest holt man da das meiste raus.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2014)

Nekator schrieb:


> Diablo und Dark Souls.. für mich im besten Fall Action Rpgs.. ein gutes Rollenspiel hat damit wenig zu tun.


Trotzdem sind es RPGs.  Und Dark Souls ist auch ein überaus gutes und komplexes (Action)RPG. 
Es gibt ja immerhin nicht nur "das" RPG, sondern verschiedenste Subgenres.



Batze schrieb:


> Also erfolg hatten die Spiele ja, nur zu wenig.
> Es sind eben klassische Rollenspiele der alten Schule. Das ist den meisten eh zu schwer.
> Und ohne Top aktueller Grafik wird das eh nie was in den Big Ranglisten.
> Schöne Grafik ist ja eine feine Sache, aber die meisten Games sind doch nur noch Grafik Blender.
> ...



Divinity war erfolgreich genug, dass sich der Entwickler zwei weitere Projekte leisten kann. Gewinn konnte der Entwickler auch einheimsen, soweit ich mich erinnere. 


Meine pers. Favoriten dieses Jahr waren: 
Child of Light
The Banner Saga
Divinity: OS
Dark Souls 2
South Park: The Stick of Truth
Dragon Age: Inquisition

Furchtbar fand ich Risen 3. Piranha Bytes hat es irgendwie nicht mehr drauf. Nur DsA: Demonicon war schlechter, was Gameplay und Kampfsystem anging. Lords of the Fallen hab ich nur angespielt, zwei Bosse erledigt. Aber es macht Laune.


----------



## moeykaner (27. Dezember 2014)

War ja nen richtig maues Jahr für RPGs, wenn man sich die Liste anschaut


----------



## Wamboland (27. Dezember 2014)

Also wenn man alle Spiele als RPGs ansieht, dann in der Tat bei mir 

1: DA:I
2: D3
3: South Park
4: The Banner Saga

Banner Saga hat einfach noch am meisten Potential für den 2. Teil. Hoffentlich mehr RPG Elemente, mehr Sequenzen und Sprachausgabe.

Die "klassischen" Vertreter habe ich mir nicht angesehen, bzw. nur beim nem Kumpel mal geschaut wie Wasteland so ist. Da gefällt mir einiges einfach nicht - nur weil es früher so war, heisst es nicht, das es besser war. Ich mag Komfort und Spiele sollten zwar komplex, aber nicht kompliziert und/oder nervig sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2014)

moeykaner schrieb:


> War ja nen richtig maues Jahr für RPGs, wenn man sich die Liste anschaut



Letzes Jahr wahr wesentlich mauer.
Abgesehen von Path of Exile gab es da fast nur irgendwelche Neuauflagen (Deus Ex, BG, FF7) in der Top 5.


----------



## Heinz-Fiction (27. Dezember 2014)

Jap, und dennoch bin ich froh, dass es Entwickler gibt, denen nicht allein der finanzielle Erfolg wichtig ist, sondern auch der "Geist" älterer Spielmechaniken. Allerdings muss ich meine Aussage etwas anpassen. Die beiden Spiele sindi *für mich* besser. Die Spielebranche kann ja nichts dafür, dass ich altes Zeug geiler finde und Grafik/Präsentation für mich nur eine Neben-Nebenrolle spielt. 

Komfort bei Spielen mag ich übrigens auch. So richtig unkomfortabel sind die beiden von mir genannten RPGs aber höchstens im Inventarmanagement. Kompliziert sind die genannten Spiele meiner Auffassung nach nicht. Divinity erklärt fast alles innerhalb des Tutorialdungeons sehr gut und bei Wasteland kann man sich höchstens am Anfang verskillen, da man nicht weiß, welche Begleiter man noch so bekommt. Das ist zugegebenermaßen nervig. Spielfunktionen selbst werden gut erklärt.

Da finde ich Spiele wie Minecraft oder Dont Starve deutlich "komplizierter", da ich hier schon allein aus Gründen der Übersicht auf Wiki-Artikel zurückgreife.

Übrigens bin ich der Meinung, das komplexe Spiele auch immer gleichzeitig kompliziert sein müssen. Ich kenne keine Spielreihe, die durch bessere Zugänglichkeit nicht Abstriche in der Komplexität hinnehmen musste. Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren.

Risen 3 fand ich auch unsäglich schlecht. PB will auf Teufel komm raus an ihrem unbeliebten System seit Risen festhalten und produziert ein Mischmasch aus Risen und Gothic. Es hat sich hin und wieder ein bisschen wie Gothic angefühlt, bis ich auf Gegner traf und von dem seit Gothic 3 sehr albernen Kampfsystem auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückgerissen wurde. Ist es so schwer, das alte Gothickampfsystem zu modernisieren?

Ach ja, einen Apell an die RPG-Entwickler: Entfernt Questmarker, verfasst gute Aufgabenbeschreibungen in einem Tagebuch und schon macht Erkundung in Rollenspielen wieder Spaß


----------



## Strongbeer (27. Dezember 2014)

Wie kann man so Hirngeschädigt sein und Dragon Age 3 auf Platz 1 Wählen, das Game ist der reine Flop schlecht hin, für mich die mega Enttäuschung des Jahres OMG


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2014)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Wie kann man so Hirngeschädigt sein und Dragon Age 3 auf Platz 1 Wählen, das Game ist der reine Flop schlecht hin, für mich die mega Enttäuschung des Jahres OMG



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber die Meinung eines Einzelnen ist in der Regel nicht allgemein gültig.


----------



## Batze (27. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Ach ja, einen Apell an die RPG-Entwickler: Entfernt Questmarker, verfasst gute Aufgabenbeschreibungen in einem Tagebuch und schon macht Erkundung in Rollenspielen wieder Spaß



Kann man so oder so sehen.
Wenn ich 5 Minuten brauche um zu checken das genau da meine Quest ist, okey, nichts dagegen.
Wenn es aber erstmal 1 Stunde braucht um raus zu bekommen in welche Richtung ich gehen muss, nein Danke darauf kann ich verzichten.
Und genau so ein Schmu ist in vielen Games ohne Questmarker, die denken dann auch noch das würde Spass machen, weil ja soooo Oldschool ist. Grausam, da schmeiß ich jedes RPG sofort von der Platte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2014)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Wie kann man so Hirngeschädigt sein und Dragon Age 3 auf Platz 1 Wählen, das Game ist der reine Flop schlecht hin, für mich die mega Enttäuschung des Jahres OMG



Und weil es dir nicht gefällt, sind alle anderen hirngeschädigt?



Batze schrieb:


> Kann man so oder so sehen.
> Wenn ich 5 Minuten brauche um zu checken das genau da meine Quest ist, okey, nichts dagegen.
> Wenn es aber erstmal 1 Stunde braucht um raus zu bekommen in welche  Richtung ich gehen muss, nein Danke darauf kann ich verzichten.
> Und genau so ein Schmu ist in vielen Games ohne Questmarker, die denken  dann auch noch das würde Spass machen, weil ja soooo Oldschool ist.  Grausam, da schmeiß ich jedes RPG sofort von der Platte.


In Gothic z.B. gab es ja auch keinen Questmarker. Trotzdem fand man immer relativ flott zum nächsten Ziel. Unter anderem, weil die Questbeschreibungen relativ genau und nachvollziehbar waren. Gabs in Divinity: OS z.B. nicht. Da musste man echt ewig suchen. Aber es gab auch wenige markante Punkte innerhalb der Gebiete. Das Leveldesign trägt auch seinen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## Stern1710 (27. Dezember 2014)

Also persönlich habe ich in diesem Jahr nur 1 Rollenspiel wirklich gespielt, dass war Risen 3. Für mich überraschend gut, der zweite Teil hat mir eigentlich gar nicht gefallen.

Was man jetzt von Dragon Age halten will, sei jeden selber überlassen, ich habe sowohl gutes als auch schlechtes gehört.

Oh und zum Thema Questmarker:
Ja, ich finde die durchaus angenehm, aber wenn eine gute, sinnvolle Wegbeschreibung vorhanden ist, spiele ich auch gern ohne.
Würde mir für Spiele gerne eine Option zum ein-/ausschalten wünschen


----------



## DerGepard (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich denke Dragon Age 3 ist hauptsächlich an erster Stelle, weil es im großen und ganzen ein gutes Spiel ist, was auch entsprechend bekannt ist. Dark Souls 2 ist zwar ein richtig gutes Rollenspiel, das seinen Vorgänger ähnlich gewissermaßen ein Märchen erzählt, aber es ist wie auch andere RPGs in der Liste eher ein Geheimtipp. Entsprechend fallen auch die Umfrageergebnisse aus. Das ein AddOn zu Diablo 3 in der Liste ist, finde ich etwas merkwürdig. Nicht nur das Diablo nie was anderes sein wollte als ein Action-RPG, dass speziell das AddOn aufgeführt wurde kommt mir etwas unpassend vor, da es am Spiel an sich ja nichts verändert.


----------



## Orzhov (27. Dezember 2014)

Solche Kommentare gibt es nunmal wenn einem eine Mehrheitsentscheidung nicht schmeckt.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Dezember 2014)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Wie kann man so Hirngeschädigt sein und Dragon Age 3 auf Platz 1 Wählen, das Game ist der reine Flop schlecht hin, für mich die mega Enttäuschung des Jahres OMG



über die wortwahl mancher leute kann ich mich echt nur wundern.


----------



## Kwengie (27. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> über die wortwahl mancher leute kann ich mich echt nur wundern.




es gibt ja auch ein entsprechendes Symbol, um Unangemessenes zu melden.
Für mich ist TESO das Rollenspiel des Jahres, die Mehrheit sieht es aber anders.
Damit kann ich leben, ohne zu einer solchen Wortwahl greifen zu müssen. Solche Abstimmungen sind eher interessant.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Dezember 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Für mich ist TESO das Rollenspiel des Jahres, die Mehrheit sieht es aber anders.



Dafür gibt es ja noch die Kategorie der Online-Rollenspiele.
Da empfehle ich am 01.01. die Augen offen zu halten.


----------



## belakor602 (28. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es ja noch die Kategorie der Online-Rollenspiele.
> Da empfehle ich am 01.01. die Augen offen zu halten.



Also wenn da TESO dabei ist! Allein wegen dem Fiasko dass sie Vollpreis + Abo + Mikrotransaktionen haben sollten die auf irgendeine schwarze Liste kommen und indiziert werden 
Wieso gibts keine Indizliste für höchst kundenunfreundliche und ausbeuterische Prdoukte, wäre doch mal ganz sinnvoll .


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. Dezember 2014)

Heinz-Fiction schrieb:


> Risen 3 fand ich auch unsäglich schlecht.



Risen 3 fand ich richtig gut.  
So unterschiedlich können Meinungen ausfallen. Wenn du aber im selben Atemzug sagst du fandest G3 schlecht ist die Ursache ja auch schnell gefunden. 
Einiges hat mich in R3 zwar auch noch ein bisschen gestört (z.B. dieses von dir erwähnte "zwanghafte" festhalten an einigen Risen 2-typischen Elementen und die am Anfang einfach nur strunzdummen Videosequenzen), aber insgesamt hat es sich wieder deutlich atmosphärischer angefühlt und war zumindest in Teilen wieder näher an der Gothic-Serie (also Teil 1-3, die echten Gothic-Teile halt). 
Ich fand G3 nämlich - zumindest fertig gepatched - großartig. Dragon Age hingegen fand ich eher enttäuschend, aber das ist am Ende wohl einfach nur eine Frage der verschiedenen Geschmäcker.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

Gehe mit der Abstimmung ziemlich komform, ich finde es außerdem klasse, das es South park soweit nach oben geschafft hat, es war ja in dem Sinne kein " normales" Rollenspiel, wie man sie sonst kennt. 


Auch schön, dass Spiele, die sich ganz klar an älteren Genrevertretern orientieren, immer noch so gut bei vielen ankommen, Divinity Original Sin und Wasteland 2 sind beides gute Spiele geworden, die ich überhaupt nicht auf dem Schirm hatte.

Und jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, an alle Hater hier; Dragon Age Inquisition steht verdient auf Platz 1, da könnt ihr nörgeln und haten wie ihr wollt. Selbst wenn einem die Steuerung zu hakelig, das Interface zu konsolenlastig und das Kampfsystem zu einfach ist; in diesem Spiel steckt viel Liebe und Herzblut der Entwickler. Und das merkt man. Das Rundumpaket stimmt. Wunderschöne Levelgebiete, interessante Story und Charaktere, ein genialer Soundtrack sind hier nur einige der Punkte, in denen das Spiel mehr als nur überzeugt.

Schön, das es die Mehrheit auch so gesehen hat, und ein sehr gutes Spiel entsprechend würdigt.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Dezember 2014)

DA: I steht unverdient auf Platz 1, weil es einfach zu viele Mängel hat. Einige hast du ja selber schon genannt. Wo allerdings "Liebe und Herzblut" der Entwickler stecken, ist allerdings fraglich. Etwa in den zig Quests a la "Suche 20 Items davon" ? Und haben etwa die anderen erwähnten Spiele von "Liebe und Herzblut" weniger ? Woran macht man das fest ? An wunderschönen Levelgebieten (mit Respawn, ohne lebendige NSC) ? Natürlich hat es Stärken, und die habe ich auch genannt. Das ist auch kein "nörgeln und haten", das schreiben nur die, die selber keine Argumente haben, sondern nur so undefiniert daherfaseln.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2014)

Strongbeer schrieb:


> Wie kann man so Hirngeschädigt sein und Dragon Age 3 auf Platz 1 Wählen, das Game ist der reine Flop schlecht hin, für mich die mega Enttäuschung des Jahres OMG



1. Geschmäcker sind verschieden 
2. Es wäre schön wenn du deine Wortwahl beim nächsten mal etwas zügeln könntest, wenn dir was nicht gefällt. *Niemand hier* ist Hirngeschädigt oder ähnliches


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> DA: I steht unverdient auf Platz 1.



Wenn die Mehrheit dafür abstimmt (hier noch wesentlich deutlicher, als in allen anderen Kategorien), ist daran nichts unverdient, nur weil es mit deiner Meinung nicht konform geht.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> DA: I steht unverdient auf Platz 1, weil es einfach zu viele Mängel hat. Einige hast du ja selber schon genannt. Wo allerdings "Liebe und Herzblut" der Entwickler stecken, ist allerdings fraglich. Etwa in den zig Quests a la "Suche 20 Items davon" ? Und haben etwa die anderen erwähnten Spiele von "Liebe und Herzblut" weniger ? Woran macht man das fest ? An wunderschönen Levelgebieten (mit Respawn, ohne lebendige NSC) ? Natürlich hat es Stärken, und die habe ich auch genannt. Das ist auch kein "nörgeln und haten", das schreiben nur die, die selber keine Argumente haben, sondern nur so undefiniert daherfaseln.



Tut mir leid, deine Argumente waren natürlich so aussagekräftig, das deine alleinige Meinung dazu beitragen sollte, das Dragon Age: Inquisition nicht den ersten Platz belegen sollte. Mein Fehler, sorry.  

Das in anderen Spielen weniger "Liebe und Herzblut" steckt, habe ich an keiner Stelle behauptet, das hast du dir scheinbar aus meinem Beitrag zusammengereimt, da kann ich selbst nichts zu. Bevor du also haltlose Behauptungen aufstellst, überlege mal vorher, was du als Diskussionsgrundlage nutzen willst. Eigentlich ist es komplett müßig, dir zu erläutern, warum Dragon Age auf dem ersten Platz gelandet ist, dass macht der Uservote schon für mich. 

Hast du das Spiel überhaupt gespielt? Kommt mir irgendwie nicht so vor, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn von dir geben. Wenn du das Spiel auf die Hinterlande beschränkst, dann ja, dann enttäuscht das Spiel. Es bietet aber so viel mehr; jeder der das Spiel ernsthaft gespielt hat, weiss das. Der einzige, der hier "undefiniert daherfaselt" bist du.


----------



## McDrake (28. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Wenn die Mehrheit dafür abstimmt (hier noch wesentlich deutlicher, als in allen anderen Kategorien), ist daran nichts unverdient, nur weil es mit deiner Meinung nicht konform geht.


Demokratie ist überbewertet
[emoji13]


----------



## Spassbremse (28. Dezember 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Demokratie ist überbewertet
> [emoji13]



Aus Schweizersicht kann ich das gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> DA: I steht unverdient auf Platz 1, weil es einfach zu viele Mängel hat. Einige hast du ja selber schon genannt. Wo allerdings "Liebe und Herzblut" der Entwickler stecken, ist allerdings fraglich. Etwa in den zig Quests a la "Suche 20 Items davon" ? Und haben etwa die anderen erwähnten Spiele von "Liebe und Herzblut" weniger ? Woran macht man das fest ? An wunderschönen Levelgebieten (mit Respawn, ohne lebendige NSC) ? Natürlich hat es Stärken, und die habe ich auch genannt. Das ist auch kein "nörgeln und haten", das schreiben nur die, die selber keine Argumente haben, sondern nur so undefiniert daherfaseln.



Auch Divinity OS hatte einige Mängel. Wasteland 2 hab ich nie gespielt. Divinity aber hatte auch Mängel, wie etwa ein unübersichtliches, etwas 'sperriges' Menü und einer mauen Story. Blasse Charaktere, davon auch zu wenig. DivinityS war ein sehr gutes Spiel, aber es bietet auch keinen großen Anreiz, es nochmal zu spielen. DA:I macht dies bezüglich eine bessere Figur. 

DA:I ist keine Offenbarung und sicher kein perfektes RPG. Aber es bietet mehr, als du glaubst. Es hätte etwas komplexer sein können, was Skills usw. angeht und bezüglich Attribute hätte man dem Spieler auch die Freiheit geben können, sie selbst zu verteilen. Aber der Rest...Story, Kampfsystem, Grafik, Interaktion mit den Charakteren usw...das macht es meiner Meinung nach besser als Divinity. Leider läuft es nicht ganz rund. Da gibt es immernoch kleinere Bugs, die stören.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Dezember 2014)

@Taiwez: Es geht hier um die Wahl für das beste Rollenspiel in 2014. Das beste Rollenspiel ist aber  - wenn zunächst Einigkeit über einen relativ weiten RPG - Begriff besteht (Diablo war wählbar, wohl auch Blackguards) - dasjenige, was besser ist als alle anderen RPG in 2014. 

Wenn du dann von "Liebe und Herzblut" schreibst, ist das deutlich undefiniert. Woran machst du das fest ?! Und wenn man andere mit "Hater" umschreibt, ist das wohl eher beleidigend gemeint.

Und ja, bin nach wie vor der Meinung - dass es - wenn es um das beste CRPG (also das beste Rundumpaket CRPG) geht, nicht Da: I ist, welches diese Auszeichnung verdient. Ein Divinity: OS mag nicht perfekt sein, es hat aber in wichtigen Bereichen gegenüber DA: I die Nase vorn (Kampfsystem, Charaktersystem, die Quests sind größtenteils absolut originell).

Es wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn die Wahl zum erfolgreichsten/beliebtesten CRPG des Jahres angestanden wäre. Das könnte ich dann auch verstehen, denn Bioware hat neben Bethesda immer noch die meisten Fans, und wird wohl auch die höchsten Verkaufszahlen erreichen. Die Marketingmaschine von EA funktioniert, die Grafik ist die beste im Genre in 2014, die Charaktere scheinen gut ausgearbeitet zu sein und die (filmische) Inszenierung bietet erneut genug Bling-Bling; der Sound genug Bombast.

Es gab in 2014 aber sicher nicht das Über-CRPG, der Hexer 3 und Pillars of Eternity wurden ja verschoben.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

Es geht hier um RPGs im Allgemeinen.
Da gehören halt auch Dungeon Crawler wie Legend of Grimrock, Einzel-RPGs wie Dark Souls 2, Action-RPGs wie Diablo 3 und Japano-RPGs wie Final Fantasy dazu.
Für jede dieser Untergattungen des breiten Feldes der Rollenspiele eine eigene Kategorie zu machen wäre dramatischer Overkill.

Und egal, ob du nun DA:I für ein gutes CRPG hälst oder nicht, die meisten Umfrageteilnehmer (immerhin fast die Hälfte von 4.200) waren der Meinung, dass DA:I das beste Rollenspiel (allgemein gesprochen) in diesem Jahr war.
Man darf gerne anderer Meinung sein, sollte dann aber auch akzeptieren, dass mehr Leute eine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> @Taiwez: Es geht hier um die Wahl für das beste Rollenspiel in 2014. Das beste Rollenspiel ist aber  - wenn zunächst Einigkeit über einen relativ weiten RPG - Begriff besteht (Diablo war wählbar, wohl auch Blackguards) - dasjenige, was besser ist als alle anderen RPG in 2014.



Ja, und genau das ist Dragon Age: Inquisition; kannstes drehen und wenden, wie du möchtest. Für dich vielleicht nicht, aber für weit mehr als die Hälfte aller Umfrageteilnehmer. Kann keiner was dazu, dass dir das nicht in dem Kram passt. Schön, das du einer anderen Meinung bist, aber die ist nur für dich, und NUR für dich, representativ. Divinity: Original Sin kommt für mich nicht einmal ANSATZWEISE an Dragon Age heran. Und jetzt?

Ich stimme dir übrigens in keinem deiner Punkte zu. Kampfsystem kann man gar nicht miteinander vergleichen, weil das in Divinity rundenbasiert ist. Die Charaktere werden komplett anders präsentiert als in einem Dragon Age, hier gibt es keine Videosequenzen, wie sie es in Dragon Age gibt. Und die Nebenquests sind in Dragon Age keinesfalls schlecht, hast du überhaupt weiter als die Hinterlande gespielt??


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es geht hier um RPGs im Allgemeinen.
> Da gehören halt auch Dungeon Crawler wie Legend of Grimrock, Einzel-RPGs wie Dark Souls 2, Action-RPGs wie Diablo 3 und Japano-RPGs wie Final Fantasy dazu.
> Für jede dieser Untergattungen des breiten Feldes der Rollenspiele eine eigene Kategorie zu machen wäre dramatischer Overkill.
> 
> ...



Das muss die Antwort auf einen anderen Post sein, den ich aber nicht gefunden habe. Daher schreibe ich einfach auch auf diesen Post spekulativ eine Antwort. Dass es um RPGs im Allgemeinen geht, habe zumindest ich nicht bestritten. Ganz im Gegenteil, befürworte ich den Umstand, alle Subgenres in die wahl aufzunehmen. Die Wahl halte ich auch (aus den genannten Gründen) für nachvollziehbar, daher ist auch der zweite Teil deines Beitrags für mich irrelevant.

Es ist doch unnötig zu schreiben, dass das was ich schreibe nur meine Meinung ist. Das ist doch sowieso klar, wie jeder andere hier auch nur seine Meinung schreiben kann. Und meine Meinung ist nach wie vor (auch mangels entgegenstehender Argumente) - DA: I hat den Platz 1 bei einer Wahl zum besten (PC - ) CRPG des Jahres 2014 nicht verdient.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe sowohl Divinity, als auch Dragon Age gespielt.
Letzteres ist auch für mich persönlich der beliebtere Titel. Besser möchte ich nicht sagen. Divinity macht vieles sehr gut, gerade wenn man mit Rollenspielen aufgewachsen ist.
Aber so motiviert wie Dragon Age hat es mich dann doch nicht. Zum einem mag ich in DA:I die Charaktere lieber, die schöne Welt, das Handwerkssystem und die Inszenierung. 
Ein gutes Kampfsystem oder andere feine Details, die Divinity bieten mag, reichen mir in diesem Fall nicht aus, um an den Bildschirm gefesselt zu werden.

Zudem muss man auch zugeben, dass das neue Dragon Age einige Dinge verbessert, über die man sich im zweiten Teil ärgern konnte. Allein schon die recht offenen und unterschiedlichen Gebiete, abwechslungsreichere Höhlen, das bessere Handwerkssystem und mehr Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten bei den Charakteren, stellen für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung dar.
Und dann ist da ja noch der feine Humor, etwa wenn der Bulle Varric fragt, warum in all seinen Romanen die Gegner dem Helden praktisch aus der Luft auf den Kopf fallen (war ja einer der Kritikpunkte an Teil 2). Das macht BioWare schon ganz gut.

Anfangs war ich was die Charaktere anbelangt etwas skeptisch, aber mittlerweile sind sie mir doch ans Herz gewachsen. So etwas hat Divinity bei mir leider nicht geschafft, weshalb es momentan noch in Steam versauert. Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern, weil es ja beileibe kein schlechtes Spiel ist. [emoji3] 

Aber erst nach The Witcher 3. [emoji6]


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2014)

was zum Henker ist ein CRPG, Betonung auf * C*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> was zum Henker ist ein CRPG, Betonung auf * C*



Computer Role Play Game

Schließlich gibt es RPGs auch analog mit Stift und Papier.


----------



## Kwengie (29. Dezember 2014)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Also wenn da TESO dabei ist! Allein wegen dem Fiasko dass sie Vollpreis + Abo + Mikrotransaktionen haben sollten die auf irgendeine schwarze Liste kommen und indiziert werden
> Wieso gibts keine Indizliste für höchst kundenunfreundliche und ausbeuterische Prdoukte, wäre doch mal ganz sinnvoll .



wo hast Du die Info her, daß es in TESO angeblich noch Mikrotransaktionen geben soll?
... also, da ich seit Release spiele, weiß ich nichts davon.
Ich glaube eher, Du möchtest über dieses Spiel nur ablästern, denn wenn Du es kennen würdest, würdest Du solch einen Unsinn auch nicht behaupten!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. Dezember 2014)

> As mentioned previously,_ Dragon Age: Inquisition_ is not a  perfect game. It's not a tiny game with a singular focus that gets that  focus astonishingly right. It's unashamedly gigantic and full of  imperfections. And yet it's charming and inviting enough that it pulled  my colleagues and me back into it again and again. In both its messiness and in its triumphs, Dragon Age: Inquisition is  the ideal of what big-budget, triple-A games should strive for.



Sehr schöne Zusammenfassung von Polygon: Polygon's Games of the Year 2014 #1: Dragon Age: Inquisition | Polygon


----------



## belakor602 (31. Dezember 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> wo hast Du die Info her, daß es in TESO angeblich noch Mikrotransaktionen geben soll?
> ... also, da ich seit Release spiele, weiß ich nichts davon.
> Ich glaube eher, Du möchtest über dieses Spiel nur ablästern, denn wenn Du es kennen würdest, würdest Du solch einen Unsinn auch nicht behaupten!



https://account.elderscrollsonline....=Safetynet&h=709f0a94ec745abf314b55abffb0a929
The Elder Scrolls Online beinhaltet Item-Shop und Mikrotransaktionen

Ich weiß nicht ob dass was auf der Website sie verkaufen alles ist was sie im Ingame-shop anbieten, aber zumindest mal ein Pferd und das Upgrade auf die Imperial-edition ist es mal.
WoW macht ja auch den selben Scheiss. Addon kaufen, Subscription zahlen und ingame shop gibts auch noch. Geldgier vom feinsten.


----------

